# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Research papers, AMM and bee breeding, bee health

## Jon

I am trying to compile a list of the most useful bee related research papers for the Native Irish Honeybee website.
There has been a lot of good discussion about certain papers on this forum the past few years.

I have a couple of pages set up, one relating to AMM and bee breeding and the other for bee health stuff including varroa tolerance.

If any one has links to useful papers, please post the links here so I can sort out a list of the most relevant stuff for the website.

Research papers


Thanks

----------


## gavin

Here's a starter: Whitfield et al's Thrice Out of Africa.  Not specifically Amm but sets a lot of this in context.

http://www.life.illinois.edu/suarez/...006Science.pdf

There will be more .....

----------


## gavin

.... so here is one.  Oldroyd et al 1995.  http://www.nature.com/hdy/journal/v7...hdy199546a.pdf

I find this a fascinating account of the mixing and the retaining of the differences between races.  Seems like Scotland in microcosym, with commercial beekeepers bringing in ligustica (would now be carnica but others too) and how Amm holds its own on the fringes.  The conclusion seems to that it is likely that assortative mating retains Amm's purity in the colder areas.  In other words, it is too often too cold for the S European drones to get airborne, so the Amm drones win out.

A bit technical for those without a genetics background, but crucial for understanding the persistence of Amm in places like Scotland and Ireland.

----------


## mbc

> , but crucial for understanding the persistence of Amm in places like Scotland and Ireland.


Ahem !

----------


## Jon

Glad it wasn't me forgot the Welsh. Where is Steve Rose when the fight starts.

----------


## mbc

> I am trying to compile a list of the most useful bee related research papers for the Native Irish Honeybee website.
> There has been a lot of good discussion about certain papers on this forum the past few years.
> 
> I have a couple of pages set up, one relating to AMM and bee breeding and the other for bee health stuff including varroa tolerance.
> 
> If any one has links to useful papers, please post the links here so I can sort out a list of the most relevant stuff for the website.
> 
> Research papers
> 
> ...


I've just followed the link and I've got to say "hats off" to you Jon, excellent collating of resource material, perfect for the interested but lazy gits like myself ! (ps. obviously Gavin didnt find the time to follow the link or he wouldnt be making repeat   suggestions  :Wink: )

----------


## gavin

> I've just followed the link and I've got to say "hats off" to you Jon, excellent collating of resource material, perfect for the interested but lazy gits like myself ! (ps. obviously Gavin didnt find the time to follow the link or he wouldnt be making repeat   suggestions )


It is, isn't it.  It will be (and already is) an excellent resource.  However you underestimate the speed with which Jon can update the page!

Everything Welsh is very welcome here, it is just that particular discussion seemed Scottish and Irish-focussed, in my head anyway.

----------


## Jon

It isn't a repeat. I put the links up 5 minutes after Gav posted them here!
No point in hanging about.
I have wasted hours of my life trying to remember where to find certain references so sticking them all on one page seems like a good idea.

----------


## mbc

> It is, isn't it.  It will be (and already is) an excellent resource.  However you underestimate the speed with which Jon can update the page!
> 
> Everything Welsh is very welcome here, it is just that particular discussion seemed Scottish and Irish-focussed, in my head anyway.


My apologies, and congratulations on the fast work too.

----------


## gavin

No problem, no issue really, and no apologies needed, but thanks.  If there had been your forfeit would have been .... to come back more often and keep all things Welsh uppermost in our minds!  :Wink: 

There is a lot going on in your part of the world that can inform decisions elsewhere.  The spread of Varroa tolerance in particular, and the message that gives us for whether local adaptation matters, and where to go with Varroa.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

original link wasn't to research papers so wrong section 
removed post  :Smile:

----------


## greengumbo

Have you seen this new research paper ? 

http://link.springer.com/article/10....114-013-1065-y

Interesting reading and some neat work.

----------


## Jon

HI GG.
I put that on the site in the news feed rather than the research papers section yesterday.
Interesting stuff allright.

----------

